# Sperry Authentic Originals -- Will They Get Wider?



## MDCEMII (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen, 

I just picked up my first pair of Sperry Authentic Originals, in the classic brown color, and my goodness, am I pleased with them. They really are a low-cost, high-impact addition to a wardrobe inching gradually toward full-on trad. 

Anyway, you guys are already well aware of all that. Now onto my question:

I tried them on in my normal size 11.5 (MacNeils, LL Bean Kathadin Boots, etc), and they were a touch too roomy, I thought, especially since I've read (and remember from my inadvertently trad childhood) that they stretch quite a bit. So I went with the 11, and after wearing them for a full day, I'm a little concerned that they're too narrow. 

I'm hoping, though, that they'll stretch in width, in addition to length -- can anyone confirm that? 

(Hope this question doesn't rub anyone the wrong way -- times are tough for newcomers around here these days.)


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

They deform more than they stretch- they reshape. A lot of the stretching is is actually just extra space moving to where you need it. So if they are too tight in all dimesions, don't expect too much actuall stretch. 
But I also buy them a half size small, and they end up fitting just right after a week or so.
I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

edit: double post.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Wide sizes are readily available in Sperry A/Os if you figure the 11s are too tight.


----------



## MDCEMII (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks folks. Honestly, I never really thought about going with a wide, just because I've always been regular width in every other shoe. Oh well, I suppose the beauty of them is that I didn't exactly break the bank on 'em anyway, especially with a 20% off coupon at my local Macy's. I'll just sit tight (no pun intended) and hope they break in a bit.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

I wear 11.5 EEE. Sperry A/O Wides are wider than that. The only way I can fit properly is to order 11 Wide ... or put both feet in one shoe.

This is 11.5 Wide. Note all the extra space at the heel because the foot is moving too far into the too-wide toe box:


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> So I went with the 11, and after wearing them for a full day, I'm a little concerned that they're too narrow.


Try Kiwi Shoe Stretcher. Perfect for when your shoes are just a tad too tight. It's just an alcohol and water mix in a aerosol can. Spray it inside the shoes where they are tight, and then just wear the shoes. You could also have a shoe repairman stretch the shoes, but I bet you don't need to go that far.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I wear 11.5 EEE. Sperry A/O Wides are wider than that. The only way I can fit properly is to order 11 Wide ... or put both feet in one shoe.
> 
> This is 11.5 Wide. Note all the extra space at the heel because the foot is moving too far into the too-wide toe box:


I'm afraid to ask about that pic.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Socks with Sperries!? Gasp! They should definitely stretch out a bit, just wear them everyday in your free time.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

That it one weird pic, I agree. Mine tend to stretch when worn a few hours, but then kind of back to normal when rested for a few days. Mine are about 2 years old and have seen much abuse at the water. Probably time for a new pair. Great summertime shoe.

Edit: I wear size 12. No issues with blisters ever with this pair of shoes. They did take awhile to break in and for the shiny brown finish to wear off.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine definitley get wider after wearing them throughout the day. I'm looking at them now and they definitley have gotten wider and I do feel like overtime they become more comfortable and better with age.

KM


----------

